
Ask HN: Should I transfer my unofficial repo to the official group? - stockkid
I have made an unofficial package for some open source project. The owner of that project likes it and wants me to move the to the official group.<p>Should I do it? I feel like a mother bird letting go of a baby because I worked hard on this project all weekend.<p>Pros:<p>* Get more visibility and help from community
* Solidify the project ecosystem by having everything in one place<p>Cons:<p>* Lose ownership of the repo
* Lose creative control<p>Feedback welcomed.
======
pm24601
do you want to have to maintain this for years?

do you want to see someone else come up with the same idea and transfer their
work to the official group and see your work ignored?

Do you want the social recognition of making a officially recognized
contribution to the OSS community?

Handing over work to others frees you up to work on new projects.

